# Cheap Ebay Catapult



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I got my cheap catapult all the way from china and was only 16p with free postage, i bid on it from ebay, i know there a lot of people will say they snap but i done a video of me belting them with a hammer and they held up ok,
i dont get fork hits so they would last me a life time,
i had a pop out up the farm and seen this one laid flat so i gave it a squeek and its ears popped up and i took it clean, right next to the eye with 10mm lead, i was shooting out the car window so i can get that little bit closer to them, i took this one at no more than 18 yards, so it rabbit pie for tea, cheers jeff


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! Just goes to show what a 16p will get ya! A a 10-15 quid rabbit!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

is it a dankung? in any event it looks nice, nice rabbit as well.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> is it a dankung? in any event it looks nice, nice rabbit as well.


no its one of the cheap copies, shoots well


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like it works for you, it took some getting used to for me but i am a big fan of dankung now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good deal. A cheap one that actually works.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres a cheap catty getting tested ha ha


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Heres a cheap catty getting tested ha ha


Man, you really went to town on that sucker









It goes to show you that cheap doesn't necessarily mean "cheap"

Thanks for sharing, it gives one something to think about.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice test, but will it survive a blender? lol

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Properly cast, there is nothing wrong with zinc and alloys of it for slingshots. For many years, most auto handles were made from a zinc alloy, and not too many of them snapped off! Same is true for most bathroom fixtures. The most well known alloy for such applications is Zamak:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamak

The problems come when there are shoddy manufacturing processes that leave weak spots or voids in the casting, or if there are impurities in the alloy.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

great shot!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

What a bargain, great shooting too


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I have three of their models and find no fault. I recently wound up with one of their ss mounted torches. It was $12 w/$1 shipping. I don’t know why I ordered it, I wasn’t expecting much. That little sucker puts out a great beam. The workmanship is quite good. I haven’t had it long enough to know how fast it milks the batteries or how it will hold up, but after a couple of weeks I have the same batteries. The only problem I’ve experienced was that there was a slight vertical wobble after mounting. This was more due to the thin ss frame than anything. I solved the problem last night by putting a paper shim between the torch and ss frame. The next time I’ll take a black marker to the paper first. The only problem I’ve found with the ss them selves is that they are cast and the outside corners of the forks aren’t radiused to my like. This is quickly fixed by first a file followed by various grit papers until the polish is to your liking. The work goes rather quickly. Dankung has the name, and I think this is what they are largely selling. The ones on eBay are sleepers, and with one band set I am getting 14 fpe, more than enough for much small game.


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

i have the same ss mate. there are made form alloy but there do hold up well. i brought a heavy duty folding rist rocket off ebay for about 50 bucks and the hole thing is made from cast. it is heavy as but will no break any time soon thats for sure.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you dure gave that slingshot a thourough testing lightgeoduck


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Berkshire bred said:


> you dure gave that slingshot a thourough testing lightgeoduck


Wasn't me, this is shot in the foot's thread, but you are right he sure did

LGD


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry i get confused easy


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice rabbit mate. What ammo did you use?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

rashid100 said:


> Nice rabbit mate. What ammo did you use?


Try reading his post. He states quite clearly what he used.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

oh..... didnt read his post. i was just lazy...lol thanx mate 
cheers


----------

